# stair safety



## kok328 (Jun 22, 2009)

Baby gates are for babies.  Pet gates are for pets.  What would be strong enough to keep an adult from falling down the basement stairs?
I have typical rail post on one side and the handrail and wall on the other side and am willing to fabricate solutions.  All suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 23, 2009)

A door? Change your rail post (if I'm picturing it correctly) to a wall as required and install a door/trim to match the rest of the house. This isnt a temporary solution but would meet all your requirements and look like it was supposed to be that way not a tacked on solution.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Handy, sometimes the obviuos escapes me.  Although, this is in a high-end condo and I think I would have to get Assoc. approval to make such a change.  The ceilings are 10 - 15ft. cathedral with slope right above the top step.  It doesn't make it impossible but, is more work that I anticipated on a no budget job.  This is also for a grouchy old man (so you now know where I get it from) who is resisting the change through the denial of independance.  Therefore, I was hoping for something fast and simple to install before he realizes that it's being done and has the opportunity to stop the changes.  The tacked on appearance is exactly what prompted me to consult with the pros.


----------



## kellysimpson230909 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am partially understanding your requirement. However if you could elaborate it a little and post some pic may be we would be in a better position to suggest. As per my understanding you are looking for the strong railings. I guess you may find a lot of beautiful and modern option if you search 'stair parts' on Google.com and review some top positioning sites.


----------



## anie973 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, if there is some picture related to your requirement, it could be understood better.


----------



## jyoti (Nov 20, 2009)

Stair safety involves several other factors:

    * Lighting: Make sure the stairway is well lit. A light switch at both the top and the bottom of the stairs ensures that someone about to use the stairs in either direction can make sure theyre lit. Especially if there are young children in the house and movement in the house at night, a night light at both ends of the staircase can also increase stair safety.
    * Clear the space: Dont let clutter accumulate on the stairs; while it can be convenient to place items that need to travel to another floor on the stairs, this should never be done in such a way that someone might trip.
    * No wax: Waxed floors look lovely, but theyre slipperydont ever wax the stairs. If theyre slippery in any case, try nonskid tape or stair treads.
    * Install two handrails: A handrail on either side of the stairs gives two people who are passing each other on the stairs something to hold onto.
    * Check the railings on landings: Railings in the area overlooking the staircase should have the same limit of 2 3/8 between spindles that you find for cribs. If the gap is wider, or if you have concerns about dropped toys or other items, you can install shatterproof clear plastic.
    * Tack down carpets: Stair carpeting should be well secured to avoid slips or a tripping hazard.
    * Avoid throw rugs: Whether at the top or the bottom of the stairs, avoid throw rugs that might slip.

Thanks


----------



## Superpack (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a stair safety gate, and never had any problems. I have found the more Stair Safety tips and hope helpful for you.

Best Regards,


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, a picture can definitely help us to suggest ideas. Anyway, a high rail doesn't work?


----------

